
Sensor Calibration Fingerprinting for Smartphones - kbandla
http://sensorid.cl.cam.ac.uk
======
kbandla
Also see - A Study of Scripts Accessing Smartphone Sensors ([https://sensor-
js.xyz](https://sensor-js.xyz))

